# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  Sulfato de cobre

## Elar Sifuentes

BIONUTRIX COB (Sulfato de Cobre Pentahidratado)
5.6% Cu 
Formulado y distribuido por CORADEP SAC
511 2879617 coradepsac@gmail.comTemas similares: Sulfato de calcio con 20.42% de azufre y 30.20% de calcio ¿POR QUE APLICAR COBRE (Cu) EN LOS CULTIVOS? BIOFERTIL SAC : SULFATO DE CALCIO marca TIERRAVERDE !!! Vendo Alambique De Cobre Dulce De 1500 LT Sulfato de Calcio

----------

CORADEPSAC

----------

